# I think I have a javelina problem...



## bg (May 21, 2004)

it's bad enough that I have a group of 30 or so hit the feeder and vacuum up the corn within 30 minutes of it going off but when they start to take after dinner naps, well that's just going to far.

Some of these guys are simply going to have to take dirt naps.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

By Texas law you are only allowed 2 per year. Don't post how it all turns out.

Shallow


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I've been looking around and have found that people are actually willing to pay to hunt these things so I'm seriously considering selling a few hunts after Jan. We've spent a ton of money out there this year and it'd be nice to be able to recoup some of that and legally reduce my Jave issues.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Lot of peccaries right there!!


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

You are correct. Bow hunters really like to go after them. Rifle hunters do too.

Shallow


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a bunch of good eating right there!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

bg said:


> I've been looking around and have found that people are actually willing to pay to hunt these things so I'm seriously considering selling a few hunts after Jan. We've spent a ton of money out there this year and it'd be nice to be able to recoup some of that and legally reduce my Jave issues.


Dang right. Let me know where and how much.

Javelinas are great animals that are easy on the habitat, not at all like feral hogs. Javelinas will keep your cactus from overrunning the place for sure.

Can't blame them for eating up your corn......you put it there.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

It's not that I blame them, you're right I can't really get mad at a javelina for being a javelina, I just need them to leave some for the deer every now and again.

Really, the issue is that I've just got WAY too many.

I'll probably end up building a pen around one of the feeders to keep them out and leave the other one open. I don't _*really*_ mind them, I just want fewer of them and, like I said, we've spent a bunch on the place this year so if I can take advantage of the huge population to lessen that impact some, I figure why not?


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll pay to shoot a couple.....


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Feeder pens help, but the little ones can squeeze through and it only takes one or two to clean up a feeder run.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd pay to shoot them as well!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah definitely let us know more details if/when you decide to run hunts. Love stalking them with my bow.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

shallowminded said:


> By Texas law you are only allowed 2 per year. Don't post how it all turns out.
> 
> Shallow


Be careful
Don't know why they have a limit on these guys


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Don't know why they have a limit on these guys


Texas put a limit on javelina in 1939 after commercial hunting had devastated the population.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

CDHknives said:


> Feeder pens help, but the little ones can squeeze through and it only takes one or two to clean up a feeder run.


Use Goat Panels which have smaller squares as it gets closer to the ground.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

awwwwww skeeter, they aint hurtin nobody


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Texas Parks & Wildlife Department...

"Recent downturns in javelina population trends in South Texas appear to follow drought cycles, habitat management treatments, and more recent emphasis on white-tailed deer manÂ­agement, including high fencing and predator control. Although habitat improvement for white-tailed deer, such as food plots, supplemental feeding, and water development improved habitat for javelina, in many cases it also exacerbated problems between deer enthusiasts and javelina. Incidental and illegal harvest of javelina due to their perceived nuisance of predation, agricultural damage and competition with deer has added to this decline.

Also noted during South Texas aerial surveys were reductions in javelina sightings coinciding with increased observations of feral hogs. Research conducted throughout the South Texas ecological region, specically the Chaparral Wildlife Management Area, has reinforced recognition of this potential for competition. Although feral hogs are often viewed by hunters and landowners as an attractive addition to their hunting operations, hogs are non-native potential competitors with native wildlife species for food, water and space. Unlike feral hogs, javelina are not major competitors with native wildlife for the natural resources."

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_bk_w7000_1669.pdf


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a mess of 'em all right.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## cmboyd (Jul 1, 2009)

Tamales!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

have bow will travel!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dang fun spot and stalk w/yesterdays blkpowder/smokeless rounds...
.32-20, .25-35, .38-40.. .22 hornet w/good placement, but ya need to know how they're built w/it to be effective...
cowboy levers in .357 would be perfect in modern availiable guns.
and taken care of, good eats.
javi's are cool little guys and can be tricky if they wind ya.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*older*



AvianQuest said:


> Texas put a limit on javelina in 1939 after commercial hunting had devastated the population.


I bet there a few of us "older" folks on here who remember when you had two javalena tags on your licnse... that was a while back.... early 70's right?

Without tags I don't think they are very serious about the two per year thing.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

CDHknives said:


> Feeder pens help, but the little ones can squeeze through and it only takes one or two to clean up a feeder run.


I had a little one squeeze through my feed pen in Mexico. Little sum beach gorged himself and couldn't get out!! It was hilarious, he walked around all afternoon trying to get out. Got to the blind the next morning and when it was light enough to see, there he was munching away!!! After the hunt I had to undo the wire on one of the panels and run him out!


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

The herds are very matriarchal in behaviour so if you can single out the biggest females and remove them you might disperse the herd. They live by large family groups where the females leads the group, for defense and food gathering. I know when we relocated them if the adult females were not apart of the group the herd failed and predation removed them quickly.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Tx_Biologist said:


> The herds are very matriarchal in behaviour so if you can single out the biggest females and remove them you might disperse the herd. They live by large family groups where the females leads the group, for defense and food gathering. I know when we relocated them if the adult females were not apart of the group the herd failed and predation removed them quickly.


That's really good information to know, I wasn't aware of that at all. I don't really want the herds gone completely, just smaller. They are neat little animals and they are native so I'm certain they serve a purpose here. I'll make sure we don't shoot the big females, we'll stick to the males and the younger females.

My daughter wants to take one and we're going to try to eat it so I'm going to have her shoot a youngster. There are such strongly mixed opinions on their quality as table fare, we're going to have to see for ourselves.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll trade you. Anybody have some hand grenades they don't need?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> That's really good information to know, I wasn't aware of that at all. I don't really want the herds gone completely, just smaller. They are neat little animals and they are native so I'm certain they serve a purpose here. I'll make sure we don't shoot the big females, we'll stick to the males and the younger females.
> 
> My daughter wants to take one and we're going to try to eat it so I'm going to have her shoot a youngster. There are such strongly mixed opinions on their quality as table fare, we're going to have to see for ourselves.


Get the skin off as quick as you can then remove the guts...let cool to the bone and then put on ice. Even a medium boar with be ok to eat...if you can the skin off quick. I've alway had better luck eating them if you can air cool them...if the weather is permitting...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Shoot em!!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

goatchze said:


> I'll trade you. Anybody have some hand grenades they don't need?


I like that you have one napping in that 2nd photo, just like my guys. I guess we're overfeeding them. lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Just FYI, if you buy the hog feed lot panels at Tractor Supply they have very small squares at the bottom and not even the babies can get in. From the looks of it, and with all the money you have spent, I think this may be a good summer project for you. Use the hunt money to pay for pens...

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/feedlot-panel-hog-16-ft-l-x-34-in-h


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Just FYI, if you buy the hog feed lot panels at Tractor Supply they have very small squares at the bottom and not even the babies can get in. From the looks of it, and with all the money you have spent, I think this may be a good summer project for you. Use the hunt money to pay for pens...
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/feedlot-panel-hog-16-ft-l-x-34-in-h


Thanks, I build/sell hog traps so I've got a bunch of those out back. In fact, I just had another bundle delivered. I usually have some left over when Spring starts and don't sell many traps during the summer so that was my plan.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

goatchze said:


> I'll trade you. Anybody have some hand grenades they don't need?


solution = mobile home anchors + cable snares + corn. The best part is the unsnared ones will kill and eat the snared ones, no muss, no fuss.


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

bg said:


> it's bad enough that I have a group of 30 or so hit the feeder and vacuum up the corn within 30 minutes of it going off but when they start to take after dinner naps, well that's just going to far.
> 
> Some of these guys are simply going to have to take dirt naps.


If you are going to sale some of these hunts, my dad and I would be interested in hunting them. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

These guys have gotten very predictable in the last week. Feeder goes off at 7:30, they're there by 8:30, corn gone by 9. Even the squirrels are starting to go hungry...


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrist Rocket and a pocket full of marbles or ball bearings. After a few pops on the butt they get the message; you build a new skill level; may even help you win a few $$s in camp after a couple Crowns and Colas (Loudmouths). How competitive of an Ol Boy are you?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Got my 2 for the season, now I need to get my daughter to shoot hers. They showed around 5 yesterday evening and the tough part was getting 1 clear so I didn't drop 3 or more with a shot. Took 1 down, group scattered and was back at the corn in under a minute. Dropped a second and again scattered and back in under a minute, they finally split when I walked up on them.

Gonna try cooking one of the hams today and see how it turns out.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

bg said:


> Got my 2 for the season, now I need to get my daughter to shoot hers. They showed around 5 yesterday evening and the tough part was getting 1 clear so I didn't drop 3 or more with a shot. Took 1 down, group scattered and was back at the corn in under a minute. Dropped a second and again scattered and back in under a minute, they finally split when I walked up on them.
> 
> Gonna try cooking one of the hams today and see how it turns out.


They're unbelievably delicious if you slow smoke them with some pork or beef fat draped over them. You can just smoke the smaller one's by halving down the spine and smoke the entire half. Don't ever let the knife contaminate the meat with any hair or musk from the scent gland.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

It was actually very good. Just seasoned it, seared both sides, wrapped in some foil with some beef fat and set the grill on low for 6 hours with it to the side. Pulled apart with a fork and tasted much better than expected. I'm a convert.


----------

